# Comment mettre à jour Gimp ? en version 1.3.2



## antoine67 (21 Février 2003)

Tout est dans le sujet


----------



## Harzac (23 Février 2003)

Cette version n'existe pas pour OS X.
Si tu utilises Fink tu as toujours la version la plus récente.
PAr contre si quelqu'un connait une version en français ....
Merci


----------



## daffyb (24 Février 2003)

Il suffit de donner à la variable d'environnement la valeur suivante en tapant dans le terminal :
setenv LANG fr_FR

Pour que ça soit à chaque foit automatique on peut le mettre dans le .cshrc ou le .login ...........


----------



## Harzac (24 Février 2003)

Je ne parle pas encore l'Unixien .
Pourrais tu préciser la procédure ?
Dans quelle répertoire faut-il se placer ? etc....
Merci


----------

